# Maximum Water Change



## INK (Sep 9, 2006)

What is the maximum water change yuo can do every week? If you use a python do you have to take your fish out of the tank because of the stuff you stir up? Will big water changes to often cause you to have a mini cycle?


----------



## dg0113 (Mar 8, 2006)

i woulodnt do more then 50%, and i wouldnt change the water that much unless ur water partmeter is mesed


----------



## INK (Sep 9, 2006)

Dan G. said:


> i woulodnt do more then 50%, and i wouldnt change the water that much unless ur water partmeter is mesed


Ive been doing 50 twice a week: ammonia 0, Nitrites 0, PH 6.9, and Nitrates 10 befofre a change 5 after. Just trying to keep it as clean as possible.


----------



## dg0113 (Mar 8, 2006)

i do it once a month my levels are good


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Dan G. said:


> *i woulodnt do more then 50%*, and i wouldnt change the water that much unless ur water partmeter is mesed


----------



## dg0113 (Mar 8, 2006)

i hear alot of both sides saying i should do it alot and bunch say do it once a month, and its from fish stores around the area. i just guess its what they learned in thier past, my fish are livly, even more with the new filter system


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Dan G. said:


> i hear alot of both sides saying i should do it alot and bunch say do it once a month, and its from fish stores around the area. i just guess its what they learned in thier past, my fish are livly, even more with the new filter system


i hear ya!...every one got different way to do it...but i just give me 2 Cent..to you....i believe fish with new and clean water will help them grown faster and healthyer..doesn't matter you got good filteration or not. but that just me.


----------



## dg0113 (Mar 8, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> i hear alot of both sides saying i should do it alot and bunch say do it once a month, and its from fish stores around the area. i just guess its what they learned in thier past, my fish are livly, even more with the new filter system


i hear ya!...every one got different way to do it...but i just give me 2 Cent..to you....i believe fish with new and clean water will help them grown faster and healthyer..doesn't matter you got good filteration or not. but that just me.








[/quote]

i should try it, that why we all here to give eachother to give our 2 cents out to others


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

IronMan said:


> i woulodnt do more then 50%, and i wouldnt change the water that much unless ur water partmeter is mesed


Theres nothing wrong with a change higher then 50%. You just want to be sure that the temperature's and pH are close.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

That one depends on the quality of the water put back.

Lets say you have a well planted tank with Piranhas, pH 6.5, soft water, fertilization for the plants which is balanced with the feedings and the growth of the plants - to insure that no algae bloom will occur.
Then, using tap water for water change, of pH 8.0, 2 ppm nitrates, KH 1.
Well, to do 50 % water changes 1-2 per week would only no less than destroy the whole balance and get some nasty algae bloom.

Harry


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> Will big water changes to often cause you to have a mini cycle?


[/quote]As long as the filters are not left off for prolonged periods of time (were talking hours not minutes), your answer is NO.

I had my only filters (2) XP3 left turn off untentionally for about 8-10hrs with no apparent problems, thats after a huge 80% waterchange.

IME, waterchanges is different in all tanks and how many inhabitants/how large. A test strip is the key to know where the "nitrates" is at before the waterchanges and after. It might take several test within a month, but its needed to have an idea how to keep nitrates at possible at around or below 20PPM.
I removed around 75% to 90% on all my tanks, with no ill effects for over 2 yrs now and injured fish heals so fast and grow so fast with large waterchanges.


----------



## Piranha Tank (Mar 22, 2006)

sicklid-holic said:


> Will big water changes to often cause you to have a mini cycle?


[/quote]As long as the filters are not left off for prolonged periods of time (were talking hours not minutes), your answer is NO.

I had my only filters (2) XP3 left turn off untentionally for about 8-10hrs with no apparent problems, thats after a huge 80% waterchange.

IME, waterchanges is different in all tanks and how many inhabitants/how large. A test strip is the key to know where the "nitrates" is at before the waterchanges and after. It might take several test within a month, but its needed to have an idea how to keep nitrates at possible at around or below 20PPM.
I removed around 75% to 90% on all my tanks, with no ill effects for over 2 yrs now and injured fish heals so fast and grow so fast with large waterchanges.
[/quote]
what about water changes in cold weather will have any effect on fish i mean stress of any kind and also to maintain water temprature upto 82 f


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Piranha Tank said:


> what about water changes in cold weather will have any effect on fish i mean stress of any kind and also to maintain water temprature upto 82 f


I dont know what the outside temp would have to do with your tank temp. So it shouldnt effect your water changes.

I just wanted to clarify for some. I think the reason a lfs would talk about 25%-50% a month being good...they are mainly referring to community fish..not ones that create as much waste as these fish. Also...if people thought they would have to do so much work to maintain a tank....a lot wouldnt buy fish in the first place. I do at least 50% a week and still have problems keeping the nitrates down..which is the main reason for water changes.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Since my tanks are planted I only do a water change every couple weeks. 
But in a non planted I would say that 50% is a safe amount to go with. Hell so long as the water params are good and water temps are same you can do up to a 100% water change. 
once a month I feel is far too long to go inbetween water changes reguardless of the type of fish in it.

I take anything said in a fish store with a grain of salt.


----------



## Piranha Tank (Mar 22, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> what about water changes in cold weather will have any effect on fish i mean stress of any kind and also to maintain water temprature upto 82 f


I dont know what the outside temp would have to do with your tank temp. So it shouldnt effect your water changes.

I just wanted to clarify for some. I think the reason a lfs would talk about 25%-50% a month being good...they are mainly referring to community fish..not ones that create as much waste as these fish. Also...if people thought they would have to do so much work to maintain a tank....a lot wouldnt buy fish in the first place. I do at least 50% a week and still have problems keeping the nitrates down..which is the main reason for water changes.
[/quote]
yes jeff i agree with you 
thanks


----------



## Piranha Tank (Mar 22, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> Since my tanks are planted I only do a water change every couple weeks.
> But in a non planted I would say that 50% is a safe amount to go with. Hell so long as the water params are good and water temps are same you can do up to a 100% water change.
> once a month I feel is far too long to go inbetween water changes reguardless of the type of fish in it.
> 
> I take anything said in a fish store with a grain of salt.


so its ok to do like jeff said 50 percent thats great what you suggest once a week or twice a week 50 percents, about chlorine i would still use any cheap water conditioner, i have no plants at all.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Well that depends on the amount of waste your fish is making. If your nitrates get up to 40+ after only a couple days then I would say that 2x a week is needed. if at the end of the week you are only getting to that level then once a week is fine. It really depends on your specific tank/feeding habbits how often you will need to do a waterchange. 
Having nitrate tester handy will help you determine how often you need to do changes. but aside from the Amo/nitri/nitrates I don't like seeing crap all over the tank or Misc debris. So its good to get yourself on a schedule.
depending on your watersource you may or may not need conditioner. I reccomend being safe and using it reguardless.


----------



## Piranha Tank (Mar 22, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> Well that depends on the amount of waste your fish is making. If your nitrates get up to 40+ after only a couple days then I would say that 2x a week is needed. if at the end of the week you are only getting to that level then once a week is fine. It really depends on your specific tank/feeding habbits how often you will need to do a waterchange.
> Having nitrate tester handy will help you determine how often you need to do changes. but aside from the Amo/nitri/nitrates I don't like seeing crap all over the tank or Misc debris. So its good to get yourself on a schedule.
> depending on your watersource you may or may not need conditioner. I reccomend being safe and using it reguardless.


thankyou appreciate
shabbir


----------



## INK (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the information.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

It also depends upon the difference between your tap water and tank water. If the ph is significantly different, you should do smaller more frequent changes. If it is similar, you can go as high as 75%.

Here is part of an article from Tropical Fish Hobbyist September 2005. I consider it a really good article on water changes and shows that there is no one right answer.

Make sure to enlarge pics...

View attachment 123247
View attachment 123248
View attachment 123249
View attachment 123250


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

I change about 80% a week in my freshwater tanks, give or take a little.


----------

